Ask: When building a new app from scratch, should I use Swift 2.0/Objective C? - radnam
======
andymoe
If you are asking if Swift is ready for prime time I'd say that it is. Of
course there are many more considerations than that when decided on what
language to use for a project. Consider your experience, timeline expectations
and if you are familiar with the problem space or type of application or not.
Introducing too many unfamiliar technologies or trying to solve hard problems
with new tools you don't know well is a good way to get poor outcomes or at
the very least eat up more time than expected.

